# JavaDoc Kommentare wewrden nicht angezeigt



## Paule (17. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe grad nen neuen Arbeitsrechner übernommen (mit nem ganz frisch installierten Eclipse). Mein Problem ist nun, dass mir keine JavaDoc KOmmentare angezeigt werden, sobald ich die Maus über einen Klassennamen bewege (ich rede von den Standard Java Klassen). Auch bei der Codevervollständigung werden keine Beschreibungen angezeigt, was mitunter recht unangenehm ist, weil man nicht weiß wann welche Exceptions fliegen.

Unter Window->Preferences->Installed JREs ist bei rt.jar die richtige JavaDoc Location gesetzt, habs auch im Browser ausprobiert. Unter Source attachment steht "none" (vielleicht ein Fehler?). Bisher wurden mir die JavaDoc Kommentare immer direkt nach der Installation angezeigt, darum bin ich grad bisschen ratlos.

Wisst ihr evtl woran das liegen kann?

Schon mal vielen Dank.

MfG Paule


----------



## AlArenal (17. Okt 2006)

Und wo im JRE (!) sollte Eclipse JavaDoc-Infos finden?


----------



## Paule (17. Okt 2006)

ich hatte vorher etwas gegoogelt, da stand öfter mal, dass ich bei den installierten JREs (also bei den einzelnen jar Files) die richtige URL zur JavaDoc setzen muss. Das hab ich überprüft, allerdings ist bei mir alles richtig gesetzt.

Wo sollte ich denn deiner Meinung nach die richtigen Einstellungen machen?

MfG


----------



## AlArenal (17. Okt 2006)

Es gibt keine JavaDocs im JRE. Wozu sollten die denn da auch gut sein? Die brauche ich ja wohl kaum um eine Java-Anwendung laufen zu lassen...

Da musste schon ein JDK installieren und Eclipse auf die src.zip verweisen, oder aber die gepackten JavaDocs runterladen und in Eclipse entsprechend einbinden.


----------



## Paule (17. Okt 2006)

Hallo nochmal,

ok habs nun hinbekommen. Das Problem war, dass erst Eclipse und dann das JDK installiert wurde (das waren die Admins, nicht ich  ).

Für diejenigen, die vielleicht auch dieses Problem haben: Im Java Quellcode auf einen Klassennamen STRG+Klick

Dann kommt so eine Meldung, dass der Quellcode nicht gefunden werden kann. Dort auf attache Source klicken und die Datei src.zip auswählen. Danach findet Eclipse auch die JavaDoc Kommentare der anderen Standard-Klassen.

MfG Paule


----------



## mikachu (6. Mrz 2007)

Jo, ich hatte das Prob grad.

Aber ich hab da noch ne andere Variante der Lösung:
1. auf das JDK verweisen, und nicht auf die JRE (im JDK sind die SourceAttachements schon auf die src.zip gesetzt)
2. wenn man kein JDK, aber die src.zip hat, dann Window->Preferences...->Java->Installed JREs dann in den JRE system libaries bei folgenden libaries die source attachements auf die src.zip verweisen lassen:
resources.jar
rt.jar
jsse.jar
jce.jar
charsets.jar

...dann müsste das auch klappen :wink:


----------

